# Problem z VLC i DivX - Jakie kodeki?

## demoh

Podczas odtwarzania niektorych filmow zakodowanych w DivX i upchnietych do MKV pojawia mi sie na dole zielony poziomy pasek przez caly ekran pod filmem o szerokosci jednego piksela. W niektorych klatkach nastepuje zarwanie obrazu i przez 10 - 20 sekund jest pelno artefaktow w postaci jak by nie dokonca zakodowanch kwadratow  :Sad: 

mam tak:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts cdda dts dvb dvd esd flac hal libcaca lirc matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl sdl-image seamonkey skins stream svg truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows x264 xinerama xml xosd xv (-3dfx) (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack -libnotify -live -mod -musepack -optimisememory -rtsp -samba -shout -speex (-svga) -theora -upnp (-win32codecs)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X a52 aac encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -theora -threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1  USE="quicktime real" 0 kB 

```

Jak by co to tymi filamami sa anime ktore sa wyswietolane tylko w Japonii  :Smile: 

----------

## kacper

A jaki masz sprzęt? I co pokazuje mplayer? 

Bo wiadomo, że mkv nie na wszystkich komputerach pójdzie.

----------

## demoh

Mplayera nie uzywam  :Razz: 

Cos mi sie wydaje ze te paskudne uszkodzone klatki to byly spowodowana zla kompresja tzn "klatka sie nie zmiescila w birate  :Razz: " Bo w pozniejszych plikach wszystko gra.

Ale caly czas cos nie dobrze jest bo ta zielona pozioma linia pod filmem zostala :/ jest widzialana na pelnym ekranie tylko, jak sie konczy kadr filmu na dole to odrazu jest ta zielona linia na jeden piksel.

Konfiguracja:

Athlon 64 3000+

2 x 512 MB DDR

GeForce 7300 GT

Zuzycie procesora jest na poziomie 15-20 %

----------

## kacper

Dodaj do flag jeszcze win32codecs. Raczej to wina filmy, że coś tam 'przycina' czy gubi klatki, bo ja mam podobny sprzęt (gorszą grafikę) i mkv u mnie dobrze chodzą (ale tylko 720p sprawdzałem).

----------

## misiOr

```
mplayer -ni -idx film.avi
```

??

----------

## lazy_bum

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -ni -idx film.avi
> ```
> ...

 

A jaki to ma związek z VLC?!

Sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać...

Ale skoro już jesteśmy przy mplayer... zobacz jak to wygląda w innym odtwarzaczu. Może to nie jest problem VLC, tylko filmu? (-;

----------

## demoh

Flaga win32codecs jest ustawiona w make.conf, a w VLC jest w nawiasie czyli usunieta jak dobrze mysle? (Tzn nie mozna jej uzywac w nowszej wersji)

Na laptopie z Windowsem sprawdzilem w Bestplayer i nie ma zielonego paska ale za to w Media Player Classic pasek jest ale grubszy niz w VLC, wiec cos z tymi kodekami nie teges :/ dziwna sprawa :/

Za duzo narobili tych kodekow i juz sami nie wiedza jak je poskladac do kupy xD <--- mowa o autorach kodekow  :Razz: 

----------

## misiOr

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> A jaki to ma związek z VLC?! 

 

a zwiazek ma taki, ze:

 *kacper wrote:*   

> A jaki masz sprzęt? I co pokazuje mplayer? 

 

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Mplayera nie uzywam

 

----------

## demoh

Uprzejmie prosze nie robic mi z tematu pola bitwy. Dziekuje.

Nawiazujac do tematu to wydaje mi sie ze niektore formaty chyba tak maja ze nie do konca sa poprawnie dekodowane. Mozliwe ze cos w samym renderowaniu VLC jest jakis bug :/ ale w MPC tez takie cos wystepuje ale z wieksza szerokoscia zielonej linii :/ Moze program nie obsluguje do konca dobrze bibliotek?

----------

